# Beach were TENT or Camping is allowed in khorfakkan / Fujairah



## mackyboi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi 

Just want to ask if you know a Beach were TENT or Camping is allowed in khorfakkan / Fujairah ?

It a big help. we are planning to go on EID. 

And if alcohol is allowed or not allowed even I have a license? 


Thank You!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You don't need a license, and the old hotel opposite snoopy island allows you to pitch on their beach - or it did 3 years back.

Take your beers from here but make sure they're well covered as they will be confiscated at the border (unless you don't go the Hatta way and go the Shj way via Dhaid).


----------



## Pelagia (Jun 8, 2015)

I have also seen tents with no issues on the public beaches in Al Aqah.


----------

